

Pomodoro technique is lame, but here's a cool app - mrschwabe
http://nerdbusiness.com/blog/pomodoro-focus-booster

======
wackfordjf3
Exactly why is the Pomodoro technique lame? I used it today and was extremely
productive. Here's the app/site I use: <http://tomatoi.st/>

